# problem printing black with versacamm sp300 - help please?



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

hey all

well picked up the SP300 on monday and spent several days just sorting out where its going and reading through the manuals.

got it all set-up and trying to see how things work.
so printed a basic name and number with 2 colours - red inner with black outline. red printed ok but black printed dark red not black as intended.
cant figure out why it wont print the black. (ive attached a pic of the end product)

any help or advice will be greatly appreciated.

thanks 
bec


----------



## diablongbaliw (Jun 11, 2011)

sir, 

it is possible that your file extension used / color type is not compatible or not set properly on your rip software 
versacam roland??


try using .TIFF cmyk

let me know if it works


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Try printing something just using your Black channel just to make sure that it is working and not clogged.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks both for your advice
just printed a black only image saved as .TFF cmyk and this attachment below shows what came out!!!!

not sure what to do if color type is not compatible or not set properly on your rip software versacam roland.

please help!!!
bec


----------



## diablongbaliw (Jun 11, 2011)

sir is the origina image pure black???

its possible that your black nozzle is clogged,

usually happens.

try auto clean mode on your machine.


----------



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

ive just done all the head cleaning that is had told me to in the manuals and it has finally printed the pure black image but it has come out a greenish shade instead of pure black - can this be rectified?

also have problems in corel draw x4 setting the cut line - thought i had sussed it but when it is in color rip it is just showing as a cut rectangle around the whole image rather than cutting the image out exact - is there a simple way to do it or am i being completely thick.

thanks for your advice about head cleaning.
beccie


----------



## diablongbaliw (Jun 11, 2011)

sir,

shade of black can be adjusted on your versaworks rip software.

you can set it to green black, grayish black

reddish black and so on.

it is said that to achive the purest black, black ink is not enough, combination of CMYK is a must.

in your settings, your using a strong combination of C and Y. try to give CMY equal values.

can you give a a screenshot of your versaworks rip software?

i used *Roland SP540V *around 2006 - 2008

and i forgot some of its interface. are you located at philippines?


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

You will just have to do some deep cleanings untill it breaks to a real black!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

hey - no im located in the united kingdom!
im not on versaworks but on color rip.
which part of color rip do you need a screen shot of?
thanks for your help
beccie (miss!!!!)


----------



## diablongbaliw (Jun 11, 2011)

please sir, give a screenshot of your rip software interface thanks


----------



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

hi just to let you all know its sorted, i cleaned it several times and now the black works
thanks so much!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

zxcvbvcxz said:


> hi just to let you all know its sorted, i cleaned it several times and now the black works
> thanks so much!


good to hear!
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## diablongbaliw (Jun 11, 2011)

congrats sir!


----------



## zxcvbvcxz (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks both of you for your help and advice.

was so happy it was finally printing black they way it should be but now color rip wont pick up the cut lines.
heyho - stumble through - gonna get a copy of versaworks - not liking color rip at all.

thanks again guys

beccie


----------

